# What are the things to do in BALI?



## rachelaparri (8 mo ago)

Hello guys, 

Is there anybody here have visited in BALI? Can you share me about your experiences and what's the best thing we can do in BALI to make our holiday as best as ever. ^_^

Rachel


----------



## Sopir (8 mo ago)

rachelaparri said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Is there anybody here have visited in BALI? Can you share me about your experiences and what's the best thing we can do in BALI to make our holiday as best as ever. ^_^
> 
> Rachel


Yeah im in Bali for a Month for now 

this is the itinerary made by my local driver in here :
*South*
-Watersport 
-Lunch 
-GWK Cultural Park
-Kecak Dance 
-Dinner at Jimbaran 

*Ubud *
-ATV / Rafting 
-Lunch at Tegalalang 
-Monkey Forest 
-Ubud Art amarket 
-Museum Blanco 
-Dinner 

*Bedugul *
-Pura Ulun Danu 
-Lunch 
-Handara Gate 
-Tanah Lot 
-Shopping 
-Dinner 

*East *
-Hidden Canyon 
-Lempuyang Temple 
-Lunch 
-Virgin Beach 
-Dinner at Night Safari 

*Seminyak *
-Shopping 
-Lunch
-Sunset at Double Six Beach 
-Spa 
-Dinner

This is his WhatsApp number : +6285172293969 (Afi) really recommended if you need Private driver


----------



## Chin Ming (11 d ago)

I have been in bali for a while, lot of things to do. Check here for more here baliventur.com all the tour and activities packages has special rate


----------

